# Toyota 4Runner Limited Conversion



## smdatta (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello Friends,
Took me 2.5 years to finish converting my Toyota 4Runner to an EV. Used DMOC 645 controller with AC 90 motor. You may view the details here.
Thanks,
Sham Datta
http://www.evalbum.com/5144


----------



## Deluxeutility (Dec 23, 2021)

That is amazing. I also have a 97 4runner and am looking into this myself. Can you post more pictures of the modifications done?
Thanks,
-Kenny


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Deluxeutility said:


> That is amazing. I also have a 97 4runner and am looking into this myself. Can you post more pictures of the modifications done?
> Thanks,
> -Kenny


smdatta hasn't logged into this forum since Feb 27, 2017; it's unlikely that you'll get a response.


----------

